# Serie A 2-3-4 aprile 2019. Il programma.



## admin (31 Marzo 2019)

Il programma della trentesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 che si giocherà il 2-3-4 aprile 2019.

2 aprile 2019

Milan - Udinese ore 19

Cagliari - Juventus ore 21


3 aprile 2019

Empoli - Napoli 19

Spal - Lazio 21

Frosinone - Parma 21

Roma - Fiorentina 21

Genoa - Inter 21

Torino - Samp 21


4 aprile 2019

Sassuolo - Chievo 19

Atalanta - Bologna 21


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il programma della trentesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 che si giocherà il 2-3-4 aprile 2019.
> 
> 2 aprile 2019
> 
> ...



Lo dico: mercoledi sera saremo al terzo posto di nuovo.


----------



## bmb (1 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Lo dico: mercoledi sera saremo al terzo posto di nuovo.



E' piuttosto probabile. Credo che questa sera l'Inter abbia fatto un harakiri micidiale.


----------



## andreima (1 Aprile 2019)

Moffus preparati


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il programma della trentesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 che si giocherà il 2-3-4 aprile 2019.
> 
> 2 aprile 2019
> 
> ...



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Spal-Lazio fondamentale per noi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Tifo Lazio e Atalanta, le squadre che meritano la Champions al contrario delle due scandalose squadre milanesi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tifo Lazio e Atalanta, le squadre che meritano la Champions al contrario delle due scandalose squadre milanesi.



se ci arriva sopra l'atalanta godo.

no perchè quando siamo andati la a vincere dopo esser stati presi a pallate il 1o tempo tutti a dire grande prestazione, gasperson qui e la.... zero umiltà e zero obiettività.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ci arriva sopra l'atalanta godo.
> 
> no perchè quando siamo andati la a vincere dopo esser stati presi a pallate il 1o tempo tutti a dire grande prestazione, gasperson qui e la.... zero umiltà e zero obiettività.



al netto che Gattuso vada cacciato io queste uscite non le capisco. Sembra che tifi contro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> al netto che Gattuso vada cacciato io queste uscite non le capisco. Sembra che tifi contro.



è andata ragazzi... è andata. prima lo capiamo meglio è. inutile continuare a farsi il sangue amaro e crederci....se l'atalanta ci arriva sopra non è per il 4o ma per il 5o o 6o...

per me è finita ufficialmente con la samp. anche se ho sempre pensato che sarebbe finita così. 
bene spero che la matematica ci condanni il prima possibile perchè sono stanco di star male per questa squadra. quest'anno non riuscivo neanche a seguire una partita intera dalla pietà che dovevo vedere. stasera ho staccato dopo il 1o tempo. non ne posso più.. mi hanno devastato....... forse me la prendo troppo ma è così


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Aprile 2019)

mi sono rotta di gufare i risultati delle altre, eravamo in testa noi, dipendeva tutto da noi e abbiamo mandato a buttane l'ennesima stagione. 

vada come vada, non meritiamo nulla. 

a fine stagione si tireranno le somme, e spero che i responsabili paghino, e sono parecchi. 
per l'ennesimo anno questa squadra va rivoltata come un calzino, ci liberiamo forse definitivamente degli ultimi cessi gallianeschi, e adesso subentra la monnezza che ci ha lasciato il duo fassone-mirabelli da smaltire. 

sembra un circolo vizioso, non ne usciamo più.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> al netto che Gattuso vada cacciato io queste uscite non le capisco. Sembra che tifi contro.



SPiace anche a me ma non riesco a tifare per questa roba.


----------



## Black (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il programma della trentesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 che si giocherà il 2-3-4 aprile 2019.
> 
> 2 aprile 2019
> 
> ...



ormai è andata. Non tanto per la classifica, ma per lo stato di forma. Invertire il trend sembra impossibile. Bye bye champions. Che poi cosa ci andavamo a fare con questa squadra? dominati dall'Udinese...no comment


----------



## Route66 (2 Aprile 2019)

Mancanza di idee, coraggio ed esperienza da parte del mister e una rosa limitata a 13-14 elementi di livello appena sufficiente ci hanno portato in questa situazione.
L'inserimento simultaneo di Piatek e di Paquetà ci aveva dato la scossa ma gli effetti sono già terminati e siamo ripiombati nella mediocrità.
Non ci resta che sperare che gli altri facciano peggio di noi


----------



## meteoras1982 (2 Aprile 2019)

Aridateci Galliani e Berlusca............ ah ah


----------



## andreima (3 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Lo dico: mercoledi sera saremo al terzo posto di nuovo.


Dove sei?


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Dove sei?



Ci speravo, non pensavo stessimo cosi inguaiati.


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mi sono rotta di gufare i risultati delle altre, eravamo in testa noi, dipendeva tutto da noi e abbiamo mandato a buttane l'ennesima stagione.


Dipende ancora tutto da noi. Siamo virtualmente a -2 dalla Lazio ma con lo scontro diretto. Vincendole tutte, saremmo aritmeticamente quarti.
Ma visto che non le vinceremo tutte, io stasera una gufatina alla Lazio la faccio...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2019)

empoli in vantaggio sul napoli


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> empoli in vantaggio sul napoli



Ha appena sbagliato il raddoppio in modo clamoroso

Stasera speriamo in petagna...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2019)

certo che oggettivamente per il napoli non è facile stare concentrati...per la Champions sono ormai sicuri al 100% e per lo scudetto non hanno nessuna possibilità...credo siano la squadra con meno stimoli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2019)

Madonna perde anche il Napoli, che nervoso se penso dove potremmo essere con i punti normali di una squadra normale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

L anno è andato. Ma la vittoria dell empoli costringe bologna spal a giocarsela


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> L anno è andato. Ma la vittoria dell empoli costringe bologna spal a giocarsela



...alla fine il Napoli ci ha fatto un favore ...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

napoli -11 arriviamo


----------



## 7vinte (3 Aprile 2019)

Pari roma Zaniolo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

Peccato inter avanti.. ci avrebbe fatto comodo averli nel gruppone..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2019)

Scontatissimi i 3 punti dell inter, dobbiamo solo sperare non vincano la Lazieee e la Riomma


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Peccato inter avanti.. ci avrebbe fatto comodo averli nel gruppone..


Dobbiamo sperare che le romane non vincano..l Inter lasciamola stare va..


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

ragazzi io non voglio smpntare gli entusiasmi ma è andata... prima ce ne rendiamo conto e meno soffriamo


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto Gino, oltre che il tifo mi hai tolto anche la voglia di gufare. Non auguro nemmeno al mio peggior nemico di trovarsi gente del genere in panchina che si professa anche bandiera


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

palo muriel, questo ha una balistica migliore del "re delle punizioni"


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

Razionalmentesappiamo tutti che è game over per noi.. ma non riesco a non sperare. O forse mi rifiuto di accettare sia andata persa anche questa stagione


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi io non voglio smpntare gli entusiasmi ma è andata... prima ce ne rendiamo conto e meno soffriamo



Essere, per ora, quarti a 29 punti dalla prima significa solo che il campionato italiano è mediocre e che noi abbiamo una squadra altrettanto mediocre. Ammesso che ci qualificassimo per la CL sarebbero solo figuracce.


----------



## andreima (3 Aprile 2019)

Ok ragazzi che siamo tutti convinti che non riusciamo ad andare in Champions però..i numeri sono lì da vedere e purtroppo per noi c.e speranza matematicamente.. poi dobbiamo giocare ma questo anche gli altri,ho capito che gufare contro mentalmente può portare bene e lo faccio anche io ma siamo lì e dobbiamo ancora giocare molte partite che aimé ci faranno rosicare ancora e anche sperare per poi avere la delusione classica a fine anno


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Torino in vantaggio


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Ok ragazzi che siamo tutti convinti che non riusciamo ad andare in Champions però..i numeri sono lì da vedere e purtroppo per noi c.e speranza matematicamente.. poi dobbiamo giocare ma questo anche gli altri,ho capito che gufare contro mentalmente può portare bene e lo faccio anche io ma siamo lì e dobbiamo ancora giocare molte partite che aimé ci faranno rosicare ancora e anche sperare per poi avere la delusione classica a fine anno



io ho davvero la convinzione, non sto neanche tifando stasera. sbaglierò ma sono tranquillissimo

e aggiungo per l'europa league non mi interessa. se dobbiamo farecerte figure meglio non andarci


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

higuain in panchina, chelsea in vantaggio col sostituto giroud

inter 2-0 icardi su rigore


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Torino-Sampdoria 2-0


----------



## R41D3N (3 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile, il Torino è in piena corsa CL! Questo da l'esatta dimensione della mediocrità del nostro campionato e di riflesso della nostra squadra.


----------



## andreima (3 Aprile 2019)

Mediocre o no siamo in corsa e i patemi d animo per noi non sono finiti


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Izzo, Meite, Ansaldi, Rincon, Berenguer, ed altri sconosciuti a soli quattro punti da noi con lo scontro in casa...tutti fenomeni e campionissimi (multicit.), eh ma Gattuso sta facendo i miracolihh!1!11!


----------



## Boomer (3 Aprile 2019)

Con un allenatore decente eravamo li con il Napoli. Non ci posso credere quanto faccia schifo l'analfabeta in panchina.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

Viola avanti di nuovo ma c è il var


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2019)

Dobbiamo solo sperare che falliscano le Romane. L'inter è andato, erano morti prima del derby e li abbiamo rianimati noi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

Concordo inter andata. Il problema è che romane+atalanta+toro.
Fischia durissima...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2019)

Ma come fate a sperare ancora per la Champions vedendo come siamo ridotti?
Io consiglierei di mettersi l'animo in pace e di sperare di mantenere almeno un posto in Europa League.


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2019)

Pignatoneeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Botta di culo per noi!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Spal in vantaggio


----------



## varvez (3 Aprile 2019)

Petagnone ci fa un regalonne


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2019)

Gol vitale per noi, Lazio potenzialmente a -3


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2019)

Madonna incredibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2019)

Campionato ridicolo e vergognoso.
La Juventus campione d'Italia con 7 giornate di anticipo e le squadre che lottano per la Champions sono una più vergognosa dell'altra.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2019)

Ma come si fa a temere la Lazietta e la Roma, su. Siamo seri.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Campionato ridicolo e vergognoso.
> La Juventus campione d'Italia con 7 giornate di anticipo e le squadre che lottano per la Champions sono una più vergognosa dell'altra.



Esatto. Tutte quelle che lottano per la CL sono squadre mediocri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a temere la Lazietta e la Roma, su. Siamo seri.



quindi siamo già 4i? o ci passerà l'atalanta per te?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Aprile 2019)

Spal ed Empoli entrambe vittoriose ed inguaiano il Bologna. Domani Mihajlovic deve assolutamente fare punti a Bergamo, e questo è buono per noi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Roma-Fiorentina 2-2. Finale.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Spal-Lazio 1-0. Finale.


----------



## hsl (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a temere la Lazietta e la Roma, su. Siamo seri.



Ma come si fa a temere noi piuttosto?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2019)

C'è andata di lusso in una maniera incredibile.


----------



## sette (3 Aprile 2019)

Il mago della panchina Inzaghi JR


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Il mago della panchina Inzaghi JR



Rispetto a Gattuso è Ferguson.


----------



## davidelynch (3 Aprile 2019)

Ho gufato come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2019)

Questi maledetti ci vogliono far patire fino alla fine

PIGNATONE MIO, TI AMO


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2019)

Scandaloso non aver vinto ieri, visti anche i risultati odierni.


----------



## sette (3 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Gattuso è Ferguson.



Rispetto a Ferguson è Gattuso


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Impossibile che la corazzata Lazio le abbia buscate dalla Spal, i suoi campionissimi non possono prenderle da una squadretta.


----------



## sette (3 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Scandaloso non aver vinto ieri, visti anche i risultati odierni.



L'Atalanta deve ancora giocare ma ha una bella gatta da pelare.


----------



## andreima (3 Aprile 2019)

Infatti siamo tutte li anche l.inter..non crediate che sono a posto,ci vorrebbe il miracolo italiano


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Scandaloso non aver vinto ieri, visti anche i risultati odierni.



...da non credere, comunque, di aver aumentato il vantaggio di un punto sulla Lazio.


----------



## sette (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Impossibile che la corazzata Lazio le abbia buscate dalla Spal, i suoi campionissimi non possono prenderle da una squadretta.



La Lazio è una squadra di brocchi con un allenatore top


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

Con un pari a genova e tre punti ieri eravamo quarti tranquilli.
Questa cosa aumenta la rabbia
Grazie spal


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La Lazio è una squadra di brocchi con un allenatore top



...noi abbiamo una squadra complessivamente mediocre con un allenatore scarso


----------



## sette (3 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...noi abbiamo una squadra complessivamente mediocre con un allenatore scarso



sempre meglio che essere juventini


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2019)

altro miracolo nel mirino:

resuscitare il parma tra 2 partite


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> La Lazio è una squadra di brocchi con un allenatore top




Secondo la quasi totalità dei Gattusers la Lazio possiede fenomeni che noi ci sogniamo, ergo Gattuso fa i miracoli miracolosi nel stargli davanti.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> sempre meglio che essere juventini



Ovviamente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Aprile 2019)

In una giornata potenzialmente mortale ne usciamo addirittura con un +1 sulla Lazio.
Incredibile


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo manca la dea all’appello.

E non credo che fallirà.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Non arrivare in champions quest’anno è un’impresa al contrario. Sta a vedere che alla fine ci beffa l’Atalanta


----------



## Ambrole (3 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo solo sperare che falliscano le Romane. L'inter è andato, erano morti prima del derby e li abbiamo rianimati noi.



Incredibile, avevamo il terzo posto in mano.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non arrivare in champions quest’anno è un’impresa al contrario. Sta a vedere che alla fine ci beffa l’Atalanta



Oppure Mazzarri. Pensate un po' se Mazzarri ci rubasse il posto Champions...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oppure Mazzarri. Pensate un po' se Mazzarri ci rubasse il posto Champions...



Non avevo realizzato sta cosa, bella roba


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile. E poi se siamo quarti non è per demerito altrui. Se quest'anno con tutti questi passi falsi degli avversari non andassimo in CL ci sarebbe da spararsi


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la quasi totalità dei Gattusers la Lazio possiede fenomeni che noi ci sogniamo, ergo Gattuso fa i miracoli miracolosi nel stargli davanti.



La Lazio è una squadra mediocre ma riesce a fare un gioco migliore del Milan perché ha giocatori di qualità e tecnica superiore. Credo che nessuno ha detto che la Lazio ha i fenomeni. Infatti è lì a giocarsela a chi fa più schifo con noi e le altre. Detto questo io da sostenitore di Rino dirò cosa penso di Gattuso a fine stagione, e non sarà per forza positivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2019)

Ero sicuro che la lazietta si sarebbe cacata sotto nel momento clou. L'avversario vero è l'atalanta


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La Lazio è una squadra mediocre ma riesce a fare un gioco migliore del Milan perché ha giocatori di qualità e tecnica superiore. Credo che nessuno ha detto che la Lazio ha i fenomeni. Infatti è lì a giocarsela a chi fa più schifo con noi e le altre. Detto questo io da sostenitore di Rino dirò cosa penso di Gattuso a fine stagione, e non sarà per forza positivo.




Per me la Lazio riesce a giocare meglio di noi perché in panchina ha un allenatore e non uno spaventapasseri.

Ma, come è giusto che sia, sei naturalmente libero di vederla in un altro modo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Victorss (3 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per me la Lazio riesce a giocare meglio di noi perché in panchina ha un allenatore e non uno spaventapasseri.
> 
> Ma, come è giusto che sia, sei naturalmente libero di vederla in un altro modo, ci mancherebbe.



Per me Simone Inzaghi è al livello tale e quale di Gattuso solamente che propone un gioco un po' più offensivo anche grazie al fatto che ha giocatori più validi tecnicamente a centrocampo.
Detto questo non dico che Gattuso non abbia le sue colpe, il suo Milan l' ho visto giocare un buon calcio pochissime volte.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me Simone Inzaghi è al livello tale e quale di Gattuso solamente che propone un gioco un po' più offensivo anche grazie al fatto che ha giocatori più validi tecnicamente a centrocampo.
> Detto questo non dico che Gattuso non abbia le sue colpe, il suo Milan l' ho visto giocare un buon calcio pochissime volte.



Per me invece Inzaghi è ad un livello molto superiore, gli hanno venduto molti giocatori importanti eppure la qualità del gioco non ne ha risentito. Viceversa a Gattuso gli hanno preso giocatori molto buoni eppure il suo gioco non è migliorato. È qua da oltre un anno eppure giochiamo sempre in modo indegno.

Pardon per l’OT.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per me invece Inzaghi è ad un livello molto superiore, gli hanno venduto molti giocatori importanti eppure la qualità del gioco non ne ha risentito. Viceversa a Gattuso gli hanno preso giocatori molto buoni eppure il suo gioco non è migliorato. È qua da oltre un anno eppure giochiamo sempre in modo indegno.
> 
> Pardon per l’OT.



De Vrij in difesa (scadenza)
F.Anderson (mezzo panchinaro)
gli altri giocatori di qualità chi sono?
non mi vengono in mente 
Badelj ? 

scusate OT
però:
De Vrij : Acerbi 
F.Anderson : Correa 
Biglia : L.Leiva
è il bello di avere Tare come DS


----------



## Victorss (4 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per me invece Inzaghi è ad un livello molto superiore, gli hanno venduto molti giocatori importanti eppure la qualità del gioco non ne ha risentito. Viceversa a Gattuso gli hanno preso giocatori molto buoni eppure il suo gioco non è migliorato. È qua da oltre un anno eppure giochiamo sempre in modo indegno.
> 
> Pardon per l’OT.



Punti di vista. La Lazio ha venduto solo De Vrij e ha preso Acerbi che è da anni uno dei migliori difensori in serie A.
A Gattuso hanno preso giocatori molto buoni? Col senno di poi Higuain, Castillejo, Laxalt, bertolacci sono molto buoni? Piatek e Paquetá sì molto buoni infatti quando li abbiamo avuti a pieno regime eravamo al terzo posto..
Soprattutto sugli esterni e a centrocampo se non c è Paquetá facciamo pena..poi è vero che non giochiamo bene ma secondo me questo è un altro discorso..


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Aprile 2019)

Dicevo l'altro giorno che bisogna sperare solo nell'harakiri Lazio... Ci è andata di lusso oggi, vediamo di non sprecare anche questa occasione Gattuso!!!!
Portaci in Champions e poi tante belle cose! Nemmeno un buon motivatore stai dimostrando di essere!


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Il calcio è strano ..i nervi sono tesi d.ora in poi i risultati sicuri non c e ne saranno più,ora raggiunge il 4 posto chi ha la possibilità economica,non mi dite che l.anno scorso la Lazio non se le venduta e la settimana scorsa ha ripreso i tre punti perché non ci credo


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In una giornata potenzialmente mortale ne usciamo addirittura con un +1 sulla Lazio.
> Incredibile



Concordo, sembra davero incredibile ma tutto dipende ancora da noi, ora dobbiamo andare a torino ma poi abbiamo anche il confronto diretto a San Siro contro la Lazio, andra in Champions chi sbaglierà di meno.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. La Lazio ha venduto solo De Vrij e ha preso Acerbi che è da anni uno dei migliori difensori in serie A.
> A Gattuso hanno preso giocatori molto buoni? Col senno di poi Higuain, Castillejo, Laxalt, bertolacci sono molto buoni? Piatek e Paquetá sì molto buoni infatti quando li abbiamo avuti a pieno regime eravamo al terzo posto..
> Soprattutto sugli esterni e a centrocampo se non c è Paquetá facciamo pena..poi è vero che non giochiamo bene ma secondo me questo è un altro discorso..



La batteria difensiva della Lazio tolto Acerbi ora e De Vrj prima è oggettivamente da lotta per non retrocedere, il bistrattato Zapata sarebbe una testa e spalle sopra tutti in quel contesto, Tare ha delle ottime intuizioni ma diciamo che sono i conigli dal cilindro che riesce continuamente ad estrarre ogni anno a nascondere una rosa molto inferiore alle capacità di quei cinque-sette elementi


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo che la Lazio abbia perso, ci è andata di lusso.

Campionato equilibratissimo, dal 10° posto sono tutti ancora a rischio retrocessione.

In CL possono andarci 5/6 squadre, non si vedeva da anni un campionato cosi equilibrato, anche se suona un pò paradossale guardando il distacco tra i ladri e le altre 

Per me, opinione personale, rispetto agli ultimi anni si è leggermente riequilibrato in alto (gira anche qualche spicciolo in piu del resto, anche se non chissà che), non sto parlando di Premier League, meglio specificare va, parlo in generale, le squadre *medie/medio-piccole *giocano meglio del passato.

Mah, vediamo che accade.

Senza l' infortunio del nostro giocatore più forte, Paquetà, avrei un pelo piu' di ottimismo, vedremo.


----------



## Black (4 Aprile 2019)

I risultati ci sorridono. Nonostante questo, la prossima giornata saremo già virtualmente 5°. Fondamentale sarà lo scontro diretto con la Lazio in casa e dato che saremo obbligati a vincere (anche per non farci superare da altri), io la vedo durissima, perchè non siamo capaci a giocare per vincere negli scontri diretti.
Se andiamo in champions è un miracolo!


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## Lo Gnu (4 Aprile 2019)

Gollazzo di Ilicic, maledetto


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2019)

2 gol in 4 minuti.
E noi andiamo in giro con Suso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (4 Aprile 2019)

Campione, se avesse avuto un minimo di testa avrebbe fatto un'altra carriera.


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Aprile 2019)

Atalanta a - 1 e potenziale sorpasso già nel week end


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2019)

ma che ****…..


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2019)

Quando paragonate Gattuso a Gasperini vergognatevi.


----------



## uolfetto (4 Aprile 2019)

gasperson


----------



## Love (4 Aprile 2019)

ad oggi l'atalanta è la squadra più accreditata per il 4 posto...parer mio...


----------



## earl22 (4 Aprile 2019)

noi saremmo dovuti entrare in campo nel derby con questa grinta e con questa determinazione


----------



## Konrad (4 Aprile 2019)

3-0 in 9 minuti...partenza alla Gattuso dei Gasperini boys
C'è da farsela addosso...questi se continuano così asfaltano anche l'Inter


----------



## Love (4 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Atalanta a - 1 e potenziale sorpasso già nel week end



ancora a pensare alla champions...ma vi rendete conto l'abisso che c'è con l'atalanta...e ho detto atalanta e non barcellona.


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> gasperson



Già spariti tutti, già chiuso lo streaming immagino.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Boh. O l'Atalanta ha dei fenomeni superiori ai nostri, oppure qualcosa non quadra. Non è possibile vedere giocare in un certo modo loro e noi no. Poi mi si viene a dire che l'allenatore non conta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Quando paragonate Gattuso a Gasperini vergognatevi.



Già, ma non lo paragonano nemmeno, ritengono Gasperini un allenatorino scarso da squadrette


Di tutte le squadre dietro di noi siamo quella col gioco peggiore non so se ve ne rendete conto? Samp Atalanta persino la Roma ha una parvenza di gioco migliore solo che se anche fa 3 gol poi ne prende 4


----------



## 7vinte (4 Aprile 2019)

Gasperini tale e quale Gattuso eh


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2019)

e 4...

continuo a chiedermi com'è possibile che con le big non vinciamo mai ma siamo riusciti a vincere proprio contro l'atalanta e pure in trasferta...


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Boh. O l'Atalanta ha dei fenomeni superiori ai nostri, oppure qualcosa non quadra. Non è possibile vedere giocare in un certo modo loro e noi no. Poi mi si viene a dire che l'allenatore non conta.



quando il nostro allenatore fa giocare il centrocampo nella nostra area di rigore e ogni azione nasce dai piedi del portiere massimo che puoi fare è la media di 1 gol a partita.


----------



## Konrad (4 Aprile 2019)

E sono 4..."Crisantemi vorrò dire che pareggeremo 4-4!" (cit. a braccio)


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Ecco bravo io mi farei più ste domande che altro


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Già, ma non lo paragonano nemmeno, ritengono Gasperini un allenatorino scarso da squadrette
> 
> 
> Di tutte le squadre dietro di noi siamo quella col gioco peggiore non so se ve ne rendete conto? Samp Atalanta persino la Roma ha una parvenza di gioco migliore solo che se anche fa 3 gol poi ne prende 4




Ci sono allenatori capaci che sanno vincere le partite che devono vincere quando hanno una rosa superiore, ce ne sono altri che cercano di nascondertela e pur non ammettendo la propria incapacità ti fanno passare certe disgrazie come problemi mentali o poca cattiveria.
Poi quando vedo uno come il nostro fake allenatore che dopo le batoste tattiche che prende si mette (o meglio SI RIMETTE) a programmare allenamenti ad alta intensità capisci che ridere è l'unica cosa da fare.
Cioè, facciamo pena perché non abbiamo gioco e si vanno ad aumentare i ritmi in allenamento 2 giorni prima della partita, è un po' come ammettere di non aver mai capito una sega di niente, è una mentalità da film, è ridicolo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Aprile 2019)

Quand è l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto più di 2 gol in un tempo e ci siamo mangiati una "piccola" in questo modo?

Non me lo ricordo nemmeno e questo è tutto dire....


----------



## R41D3N (4 Aprile 2019)

Sarei curioso di vedere il Gasp sulla nostra panchina. Leo facci sto regalo, please!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me Simone Inzaghi è al livello tale e quale di Gattuso solamente che propone un gioco un po' più offensivo anche grazie al fatto che ha giocatori più validi tecnicamente a centrocampo.
> Detto questo non dico che Gattuso non abbia le sue colpe, il suo Milan l' ho visto giocare un buon calcio pochissime volte.



per me a livello di gattuso non ci sono neanche in eccellenza. non esagero. penso che alcuni qui dentro preparerebbero una partita migliore. proprio perchè lui non arriva neanche a 1. ha delle convinzioni tipo terrapiattista.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Atalanta miglior attacco del campionato con degli scappati di casa ma i giners per difendere il condottiero di corigliano continuano a a dare addosso a Gasperini e a ripetere che conta solo il risultato. La stupidità non conosce limiti


----------



## davidelynch (4 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo la prossima contro l'inter che combina il Gasp


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

sento volare meno gasperson ultimamente


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2019)

Ad oggi, l’Atalanta è la squadra che merita di più la CL.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (4 Aprile 2019)

Rammento ancora gli "insulti" che si prese gasperini quando il milan vinse la partita a bergamo ,il tutto condito da elogi in lungo e largo a mister gattuso per aver trionfato , peccato che fu solamente una "Sculata"


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, l’Atalanta è la squadra che merita di più la CL.



dura da ammettere ma è così. 

la nostra vittoria di bergamo ha un solo nome: piatek. 
gattuso non ha meriti particolari per quel risultato.


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2019)

Dite quello che volete ma Gasperini per me è un Signor Allenatore.


----------



## evangel33 (4 Aprile 2019)

Buonasera. Come sta andando il Gasperson questa giornata?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Buonasera. Come sta andando il Gasperson questa giornata?



4-0 per l’Atalanta.


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Buonasera. Come sta andando il Gasperson questa giornata?



Gasperon...i grandi conoscitori di calcio amanti del catenaccio calabrese


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Aprile 2019)

L'Atalanta è una mina vagante, da qui a fine campionato hanno Inter, Lazio, Juve e Napoli in trasferta, e mentre le ultime due saranno svogliate, Inter e Lazio sono scontri diretti

Comunque la forza dell'Atalanta è avere un'allenatore che mette tutti i suoi giocatori nelle condizioni di rendere al meglio. Non ci sono giocatori che ricevono un pallone a partita come da noi, non c'è un portiere che tocca più palloni di tutti. C'é un gioco in velocità in cui tutti si muovono in avanti.

Nel caso li beccassimo in finale di Coppa sarà difficilissima


----------



## evangel33 (4 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 4-0 per l’Atalanta.



A proposito. Leggevo del nuovo record: L'ultima squadra a segnare 4 gol nei primi 15 minuti di gioco di un match di Serie A prima dell'Atalanta oggi, era stata la Juventus contro la Roma nel marzo 1932.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Aprile 2019)

Se non altro per qualche strana ragione abbiamo lo scontro diretto a favore con l'Atalanta, almeno quello


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2019)

si ma poi chiariamo una cosa: non è che se non va in Champions l'atalanta ha fallito la stagione eh…..anche se va in europa League è già notevole...il fatto che a poche giornate dalla fine sia a -1 dal quarto posto è semplicemente strabiliante…

non è sullo stesso piano di milan roma lazio inter dove non piazzarsi sarebbe un vero fallimento… (soprattutto per le milanesi)


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2019)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> A proposito. Leggevo del nuovo record: L'ultima squadra a segnare 4 gol nei primi 15 minuti di gioco di un match di Serie A prima dell'Atalanta oggi, era stata la Juventus contro la Roma nel marzo 1932.



...pure noi abbiamo dei record con Gattuso...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma poi chiariamo una cosa: non è che se non va in Champions l'atalanta ha fallito la stagione eh…..anche se va in europa League è già notevole...il fatto che a poche giornate dalla fine sia a -1 dal quarto posto è semplicemente strabiliante…
> 
> non è sullo stesso piano di milan roma lazio inter dove non piazzarsi sarebbe un vero fallimento… (soprattutto per le milanesi)



L’Atalanta merita la CL visto che le cosiddette grandi sono mediocri.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Aprile 2019)

Pensavo il bologna un minimo avrebbe impegnato l atalanta


----------



## Prealpi (4 Aprile 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Vediamo la prossima contro l'inter che combina il Gasp



Intanto nel girone di andata gli hanno asfaltati dominando in lungo e in largo, bisogna essere onesti, guardare L'Atalanta giocare è divertente, guardare il Milan è un esercizio difficile che possiamo fare solo noi tifosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma poi chiariamo una cosa: non è che se non va in Champions l'atalanta ha fallito la stagione eh…..anche se va in europa League è già notevole...il fatto che a poche giornate dalla fine sia a -1 dal quarto posto è semplicemente strabiliante…
> 
> non è sullo stesso piano di milan roma lazio inter dove non piazzarsi sarebbe un vero fallimento… (soprattutto per le milanesi)



no be se abate parla di sogno l'esser 4i, se giocava nell'atalanta non so di cosa avrebbe parlato...

ricordiamoci che l'atalanta ha iniziato con 3 turni di preliminari di EL la stagione a luglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Pensavo il bologna un minimo avrebbe impegnato l atalanta



Quando si scende in campo con la voglia di vincere senza troppi pensieri non ce n'è per nessuno. Hanno arato pure la Juve 3-0 con una partita dominata in lungo e in largo


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Atalanta merita la CL visto che le cosiddette grandi sono mediocri.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no be se abate parla di sogno l'esser 4i, se giocava nell'atalanta non so di cosa avrebbe parlato...
> 
> ricordiamoci che l'atalanta ha iniziato con 3 turni di preliminari di EL la stagione a luglio



quello che intendevo era che nel caso l'atalanta alla fine arrivasse tipo 5 so già che arriverebbe qualcuno a scrivere tipo "avete visto il vostro Gasperini? da tanto che è bravo ha fallitooo!!" 

comunque vada il Gasp ha fatto una grande stagione

(a meno che non perda tutte le prossime 8 vabè...ma dubito...


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Aprile 2019)

Vedendo la classifica comunque siamo a +4 dall'ottavo posto, se non riprendiamo a vincere con una certa costanza rischiamo di finire indietro


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Aprile 2019)

C'è gente che critica Gasperini...
Rispetto a Gattuso è Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti messi assieme.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello che intendevo era che nel caso l'atalanta alla fine arrivasse tipo 5 so già che arriverebbe qualcuno a scrivere tipo "avete visto il vostro Gasperini? da tanto che è bravo ha fallitooo!!"
> 
> comunque vada il Gasp ha fatto una grande stagione
> 
> (a meno che non perda tutte le prossime 8 vabè...ma dubito...



ti eri spiegato benissimo, avevo capito e ti do ragione. magari sono io che a vote mi spiego un po' di fretta...


----------



## fra29 (4 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, l’Atalanta è la squadra che merita di più la CL.



Per distacco.. 
Zapata sembra Van Nistelrooy.. 
Zapata, fino a 12 mesi fa onesto mestierante. 
Pensa Piatek con lui...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (4 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedendo la classifica comunque siamo a +4 dall'ottavo posto,* se non riprendiamo a vincere *con una certa costanza rischiamo di finire indietro



Fosse facile...


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Aprile 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Intanto nel girone di andata gli hanno asfaltati dominando in lungo e in largo, bisogna essere onesti, guardare L'Atalanta giocare è divertente, guardare il Milan è un esercizio difficile che possiamo fare solo noi tifosi


.

E stanno ancora attaccando dopo 4 gol


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> .
> 
> E stanno ancora attaccando dopo 4 gol



i gasperson boyz non segnano dapiù di un'ora... che banda di brocchi


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi Gasperini è un grande allenatore, ma per noi può diventare un rischio. A noi serve uno che ha già allenato piazze importanti e ha sostenuto pressioni alte. Quindi o Conte o Sarri. Il mio più grande desiderio è guardiola, ma è impossibile purtroppo così come Klopp che mi piace un sacco.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Aprile 2019)

Quindi in tanto perculato Gasperson è a -1 dall'uomo del miracolo sportivo gattuso, giocando con Golletti, Palomino, Masiello, Freuler e Hateboer...

Sarà sicuramente perché ha una rosa di qualità superiore rispetto a quella allenata dal mago di corigliano calabro...


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Io ho paura che con la incapacità che fluttua nell.aria do Milanello riusciamo a bruciare anche Gasperini..


----------

